# Looking for Birds



## dniem (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone know if there is a bird farms in the Medina/Lorain county area. I have heard their might be a place in Sullivan.


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

dniem said:


> Anyone know if there is a bird farms in the Medina/Lorain county area. I have heard their might be a place in Sullivan.


I know a guy in Berlin Center (pheasants) but that's prob. 30-45 min from medina. PM if u need details.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe 40 minutes east of you, I know of a place on rt. 18 near Edinburg about 3-4 miles east of rt. 14 and one mile south of I-76.(just south of West Branch SP) Pheasants and chuckars.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...at=&address=&city=edinburg+&state=oh&zipcode=


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a friend that lives near 71 &76 interchange (Seville Area) that has been raising Pheasants a couple years now. Saw him about a month ago and he said he would be selling birds this year. He says that they are strong and good flyers but I can NOT guarantee that as I havent seen his birds. I'm going to buy some myself to place on my property to hunt. I dont know the price either, but who gives a crap about a dollar per bird either way if the seller is close. Send me a PM with your info if you would like me to follow up on this and contact you, I will probably be calling him on friday about birds for me.


----------

